# [FreeNAS] Failed to install freeglut for Gutenprint



## Driftwood (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm using FreeBSD inside a jail and attempting to install Gutenprint, install proceeds to graphics/freeglut but then fails with the following:

```
checking whether the C compiler works... no
configure: error: in `/usr/ports/graphics/freeglut/work/freeglut-2.8.1':
configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
See `config.log' for more details
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to x11@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/graphics/freeglut/work/freeglut-2.8.1/config.log" including the
output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to
provide an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. a
/usr/sbin/pkg_info -Ea).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/freeglut.
```

Examining the logs shows this section


```
configure:3048: checking for C compiler version
configure:3057: cc --version >&5
cc (GCC) 4.2.2 20070831 prerelease [FreeBSD]
Copyright (C) 2007 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO
warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

configure:3068: $? = 0
configure:3057: cc -v >&5
Using built-in specs.
Target: amd64-undermydesk-freebsd
Configured with: FreeBSD/amd64 system compiler
Thread model: posix
gcc version 4.2.2 20070831 prerelease [FreeBSD]
configure:3068: $? = 0
configure:3057: cc -V >&5
cc: '-V' option must have argument
configure:3068: $? = 1
configure:3057: cc -qversion >&5
cc: unrecognized option '-qversion'
cc: No input files specified
configure:3068: $? = 1
configure:3088: checking whether the C compiler works
configure:3110: cc -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include  -L/usr/local/lib -lusbhid conftest.c  >&5
/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lusbhid
configure:3114: $? = 1
configure:3152: result: no
configure: failed program was:
| /* confdefs.h */
| #define PACKAGE_NAME "freeglut library"
| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "freeglut"
| #define PACKAGE_VERSION "2.8.1"
| #define PACKAGE_STRING "freeglut library 2.8.1"
| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "freeglut-bugs@lists.sourceforge.net"
| #define PACKAGE_URL ""
| #define PACKAGE "freeglut"
| #define VERSION "2.8.1"
| /* end confdefs.h.  */
```

I'm fairly new to Unix and FreeBSD so don't know how to solve this error, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jozze (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi!

Show your /etc/make.conf. The line stating that your compiler doesn't work implies that you have invalid settings. Perhaps a nonstandard CC, CXX, CFLAGS or even CPUTYPE. If you can, also share with us which system you are using (`$ uname -a` does the trick).


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm guessing it's the jail.


----------



## Driftwood (Jun 30, 2013)

Thank[]you for your replies, I would also guess it has something to do with the jail, it's the default one created by FreeNAS 8.3. I have however since deleted the entire jail as one or more of the things I did caused the plugins to stop working.

Thank[]you for your assistance anyway*.*


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 30, 2013)

That brings another variable into it.  FreeNAS is a customized version of FreeBSD.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 30, 2013)

Which is why: 

Disclaimer: PC-BSD, DesktopBSD, *FreeNAS*, NAS4Free, m0N0WALL, pfSense, ArchBSD, kFreeBSD topics


----------

